# Lake Balaton, Hungary info needed



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

I will be on a family vacation this June/July and spending about a week in Alsoors on Lake Balaton. I see there are many trails behind Alsoors and in the wider area. I'm a mountain biker and would love hints about:

A) tour guides. I'm willing to self-tour, but it would be awesome to have someone with local knowledge to guide.

B) any general ideas about off road riding in Hungary (what trails and land is legal?)

C) bike rentals. I see some in Alsoors but I'd like to have a decent bike for the week. Nothing fancy but "servicable" for off road use.


----------



## Rufusz (Mar 10, 2017)

Try ridebalaton.hu 
I have no idea who they are but seems they offer mtb tours in the area. Ask specificly for mtb and the details of the bike...sometimes crap €100 bikes are called mtb here...

Use the bikemap.net app for mtb trails near the area. 

In theory its illegal to ride on any marked trails except if it has a bicycle symbol, but usually no one cares 

I will ask around as one of my mates owns a bike shop...will let you know if he has any contacts.

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

Thank you Rufusz! I downloaded several .gpx files from that site. Very helpful. 

There is a bike rental shop in Alsoors that offers MTB rentals, but I was guessing they'll be pretty limted. I'm sure I'll still have fun. All the trails I'm finding appear very tame.


----------

